# US Prioritization: ETO vs. PTO



## gjs238 (Apr 9, 2014)

With the Europe first, or Germany first strategy agreed upon by the United States and the United Kingdom, did the US pursue the PTO too aggressively, not aggressively enough, or just right?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe_first


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 11, 2014)

Germany was, by far, a bigger threat. Between late 1941 and late 1942, the danger of Soviet Union collapse was very much present. In case SU throws in a towel, that would mean not just relocation of German forces in the ETO and MTO, but also that Germans have access to great amounts of raw material and working population. Germany have had a bigger industrial base than Japan. 
All this combined means that beaches of Europe are not defended by few Italian and 2nd hand German divisions and A/C squadrons, but by whole German military, in case SU falls.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 11, 2014)

The US was going to beat Japan it was just a matter of time even the less insane of Japanese commanders knew this. With hindsight we know that the defeat of Germany was probably going to happen but at the time it must have looked before 43 like Germany was favourite to beat the SU. A holding campaign in the Pacific whilst the Navy steadily sank everything that flew the Hinomaru flag could have meant a shorter and earlier Normandy.


----------

